
Applications for ‘Sustenance’ During the Depression in Australia - scottmcdot
http://prov.vic.gov.au/blog-news/new-archives-to-the-collection-applications-for-sustenance-during-the-depression
======
scottmcdot
I came across The "Susso" while reading the novel 'My Brother Jack'.

------
smartial_arts
Not your fault, but I find it quite annoying that most of those documents are
not digitised and you have to order the items to be delivered into library's
reading rooms.

~~~
voltagex_
I'd say more will get digitised as time goes on.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
_In return for sustenance, male applicants were required to perform work for
the municipality._

Government and employer of last resort. (Excuse short comment, have to go).

